# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  'Ebi' collection to share

## alvinchan80

Here are some of my shrimp photos to share. Hope you guys like it.

Some of the photos are taken with iPhone and some with DSLR, so hope you guys don't mind some unclear photos as some don't do the shrimps their justification. Hehe

----------


## alvinchan80

Hiding blue bolt mama

----------


## alvinchan80

Feeding time..







Some more individual shots

----------


## FaRnieGuy

:drool 2: 
awesome shrimps...
thanks for sharing.. and thanks for poisoning  :a: !

----------


## cheetf

How about some macro shots?

----------


## goody992828

Wow all bui bui leh...........all the best to you Bro Alvin

----------


## deone

awesome bro Alvin!

----------


## ROYLIM1982

Nice and sweet  :Wink:

----------


## alvinchan80

> awesome shrimps...
> thanks for sharing.. and thanks for poisoning !


thank you for your compliments... not poisoning la... haha...




> How about some macro shots?


i dont have a good macro lens for my DSLR.. but I will try reverse lens method (guided by bro Koji) when I have the chance....




> Wow all bui bui leh...........all the best to you Bro Alvin


Haha... all bui bui because most of them are berried, shrimplets are too small.. I am just going to let them mass breed then introduce in new brood at a later stage...




> awesome bro Alvin!


thanks for compliment bro... haha.. i am awaiting to see your set up coming along... haha...




> Nice and sweet


thank you bro roy... you have very nice shrimps too... 


Happy Shrimping to everyone.....

----------


## Jianyuan

Nice "heibi" collection. Lol. My phone just couldnt get a decent picture of anything.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Nice "heibi" collection. Lol. My phone just couldnt get a decent picture of anything.


time to invest in a good camera? haha... i know of a point & shoot camera which can gives good macro shots too... hahahaha

----------


## oasis

Quality and awesome shrimps you have ! are they crimsons?

----------


## alvinchan80

> Quality and awesome shrimps you have ! are they crimsons?


Thank you for your compliments..

They are not Crimson.. These are 'Elegant Lady' (Taiwan)...

----------


## paladin

I'm half poisoned, bro! Haha...

----------


## alvinchan80

> I'm half poisoned, bro! Haha...


you will be fully poisoned soon bro... hahaha... waiting for your tank to get fully cycled....

----------


## paladin

> you will be fully poisoned soon bro... hahaha... waiting for your tank to get fully cycled....


Haha... i think its more than 1/2 poison liao... soon will full bloom... haha
i'm thinking if i should get a preowned chiller... like you said, do things right the first time and next time won't have much hassle liao...

anyway, i not yet cycle my tank. gonna buy some plants this weekend, scape it and then cycle it. =)

----------


## Kenng

> time to invest in a good camera? haha... i know of a point & shoot camera which can gives good macro shots too... hahahaha


Another very nice breed.
Care to share which camera is that?

----------


## alvinchan80

> Haha... i think its more than 1/2 poison liao... soon will full bloom... haha
> i'm thinking if i should get a preowned chiller... like you said, do things right the first time and next time won't have much hassle liao...
> 
> anyway, i not yet cycle my tank. gonna buy some plants this weekend, scape it and then cycle it. =)


All the best and keep me updated!! hehe~~




> Another very nice breed.
> Care to share which camera is that?


You can go for Canon G series... they are quite good in macro shots results...  :Smile:

----------


## darrentyl

Bro, what lens are you using with your DSLR?

----------


## alvinchan80

> Bro, what lens are you using with your DSLR?


I am using 50mm macro lens... extension tube for closer macro shots depending on situation... camera used is either a Canon 10D or 450D.... current shots all taken with camera fixed on tripod (i dont have steady hands...haha)

----------


## hyun007

Shrimps hobbyists have to spend on setup and shrimps. When the shrimps are good, it is time to buy a good camera with micro lense. It is like strawberry and cream.
More and more people are buying good camera with micro lense, big poison!!!

----------


## Navanod

Its "macro" lens bro Hyun.  :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

> Shrimps hobbyists have to spend on setup and shrimps. When the shrimps are good, it is time to buy a good camera with micro lense. It is like strawberry and cream.
> More and more people are buying good camera with micro lense, big poison!!!


I believe in time to come, just snapping with our camera phone will not be good enough to portray the shrimp.. and even at times, photos taken from a good camera might not be justify the actual beauty of the shrimps.. Have tried a few ways to use photos to bring shrimp's beauty, point&shoot, reverse lens method on DSLR, etc etc etc... overall, i think seeing it 'live' will still be the best..  :Smile: 




> Its "macro" lens bro Hyun.


bro Nav, don't so naughty to do spell check for bro hyun.... hahahaha....

----------


## Jianyuan

This hobby is getting expensive. hahaha. From the set up to the shrimps then to the gadgets.

----------


## alvinchan80

Spend a little time to take these little beauties using DSLR reverse method... Still learning and getting a hold of using these method, hope you guys enjoy the photos...















My KK in close up too...

----------


## huizhong

Wow I like these prl

----------


## alvinchan80

> Wow I like these prl


Thanks bro huizhong....  :Smile:

----------


## newlife

Stunning....
When can come help me take???

----------


## silane

> Spend a little time to take these little beauties using DSLR reverse method... Still learning and getting a hold of using these method, hope you guys enjoy the photos...


the beauties are too small to be seen clearly... are they limpet or seed shrimp?

----------


## alvinchan80

> the beauties are too small to be seen clearly... are they limpet or seed shrimp?


Oh great master of shrimps, I didn't know that you like limpets or seed shrimps and consider them as beauties...

I was referring to my shrimps... Which I know you have all these that I have as well.. But if you like limpets or seed shrimps, I can give you some for free...

----------


## silane

I was looking at little beauties you mentioned, the shrimps are big.  :Very Happy: 

oh no, I dont have limpets, I have seed shrimps only, this time you have more species then me.  :Very Happy: 


BTW, what's those white little things on head of this shrimp?

----------


## alvinchan80

> I was looking at little beauties you mentioned, the shrimps are big. 
> 
> oh no, I dont have limpets, I have seed shrimps only, this time you have more species then me. 
> 
> 
> BTW, what's those white little things on head of this shrimp?


It's not white.. It's brown dust from my ADA BacterBall which they have just eaten.... Messy eater and not cleaning themselves up after eating....

In your opinion, what will be these 'white little things'? Care to share your experience?

----------


## silane

> It's not white.. It's brown dust from my ADA BacterBall which they have just eaten.... Messy eater and not cleaning themselves up after eating....
> 
> In your opinion, what will be these 'white little things'? Care to share your experience?


If you allow me to post my pictures on your thread, I will share some "experience".

----------


## alvinchan80

> If you allow me to post my pictures on your thread, I will share some "experience".


Well, you can start a thread and share with everyone.. I believe you will benefit everyone instead of just sharing with me..

Please show your ASSA shrimps as well.. Really in awe to see them...

----------


## alvinchan80

> If you allow me to post my pictures on your thread, I will share some "experience".


Also, I think you can post in AF and ShrimpNow too since you are the moderator there... It will definitely open our eyes to your experience...

----------


## huizhong

> Also, I think you can post in AF and ShrimpNow too since you are the moderator there... It will definitely open our eyes to your experience...


my eyes would be more open to see his setup. haha. and yours too bro alvin.

----------


## hyun007

> Also, I think you can post in AF and ShrimpNow too since you are the moderator there... It will definitely open our eyes to your experience...


Can't be bother.
He posted on shrimpnow that he will share his "some high density breeding concept".
In the end, nothing was share.
Some poor chaps have to read through 6 pages to find out that there was nothing to share.

He most probably stick with his own type of food and hence has no experience on ADA BacterBall and other foods that can cause a mess on shrimps after feeding.
No hard feeling for him as he most probably thought that your shrimp might have caught something by his mistake, even though he has lot of experience on shrimp, a close up picture does not give a whole picture of the story.

If the shrimps are breeding well, don't change.
What works for him might not works for you.
It can also go the other way round.

----------


## alvinchan80

> my eyes would be more open to see his setup. haha. and yours too bro alvin.


Yeah.. Me too... I would love to see his set up too.. Maybe master silane will post in his thread to share his experiences and set up which surpass conventional set up..

As for my set up, it's just a normal system set up using sump.. Like what bro Hyun mentioned, what works for me might not work for others... Haha... But I am ok to show if you want to take a look bro huizhong... Let me know..  :Smile:

----------


## silane

> Can't be bother.
> He posted on shrimpnow that he will share his "some high density breeding concept".
> In the end, nothing was share.
> Some poor chaps have to read through 6 pages to find out that there was nothing to share.
> 
> He most probably stick with his own type of food and hence has no experience on ADA BacterBall and other foods that can cause a mess on shrimps after feeding.
> No hard feeling for him as he most probably thought that your shrimp might have caught something by his mistake, even though he has lot of experience on shrimp, a close up picture does not give a whole picture of the story.
> 
> If the shrimps are breeding well, don't change.
> ...


Oh, please dont assume for me, I am here to share real experience because I also have some pic of shrimps with dots, it started with a simple and dont assume the rest for me. And please do not assume I have no experience on this dots, let me find some old experienced pic.

----------


## silane

> Yeah.. Me too... I would love to see his set up too.. Maybe master silane will post in his thread to share his experiences and set up which surpass conventional set up..
> 
> As for my set up, it's just a normal system set up using sump.. Like what bro Hyun mentioned, what works for me might not work for others... Haha... But I am ok to show if you want to take a look bro huizhong... Let me know..


I feel flattered, mine is a normal setup, not something surpass conventional. Frankly, I dont know what is conventional setup now, do you?

Good for you having and normal system setup using sump and doing well, I wish I can afford such a system. With such a good system when you hostel other's shrimp, you should meet with zero causalty, right??  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Like what you said what Jyun said:



> If the shrimps are breeding well, don't change.
> What works for him might not works for you.
> It can also go the other way round.


That's right, since yours is doing well and superior, why bother to look at mine? Mine may not work for you and moreover ..................

----------


## silane

Why not wait for my pics before you comment. It does not look good on you to comment on something I dont even show.

----------


## hyun007

> That's right, since yours is doing well and superior, why bother to look at mine? Mine may not work for you and moreover ..................


Lol....when did I ask to look at your setup and when did I said that mine is superior? :Shocked: 
Don't have to assume for me as well.  :Wink: 
It is Alvin and Huizhong who want to see your setup of your collection, I am not bother.

Ever since your post of high density breeding success and no reply to so many people in shrimpnow on that topic, I have long lost my interest on that and can't be bother as I dislike the idea to have a high density tank. Playing safe is better as Cambodia does not have a stable electricity supply and high density with a power cut might ended up killing the whole tank.

Anyway, many thanks for answering my question on the other thread.  :Smile:

----------


## silane

> Lol....when did I ask to look at your setup and when did I said that mine is superior?
> Don't have to assume for me as well. 
> It is Alvin and Huizhong who want to see your setup of your collection, I am not bother.
> 
> Ever since your post of high density breeding success and no reply to so many people in shrimpnow on that topic, I have long lost my interest on that and can't be bother as I dislike the idea to have a high density tank. Playing safe is better as Cambodia does not have a stable electricity supply and high density with a power cut might ended up killing the whole tank.
> 
> Anyway, many thanks for answering my question on the other thread.


????? It is late, go to sleep. I was talking to Alvin, not you.

I have not been to shrimpnow for long time, wanted to post many things, but alway lack of time... anyway, it maybe a good things you didnt use my method, as it work for me, may not work for you. To me, that method is quite robust, That day accidentally switch off supply to 1 tank and 3 days later then i discovered it. turn and the supply and 2 days passed, the shrimps remain health (I am in aircon room, temperature wasnt a concern).

----------


## hyun007

> Why not wait for my pics before you comment. It does not look good on you to comment on something I dont even show.


I do not understand why you have to show pics?
Alvin had already said that it was because of ADA bacterball that the shrimp was eating and has yet to "wash/clean" it face.

----------


## hyun007

> ????? It is late, go to sleep. I was talking to Alvin, not you.


You quoted my reply and that is why I reply.
Have you mistaken my reply as Alvin???
Must because it is late now, sorry.
Goodnight and sweet dream.

----------


## silane

> You quoted my reply and that is why I reply.
> Have you mistaken my reply as Alvin???
> Must because it is late now, sorry.
> Goodnight and sweet dream.


Nono.... I wanted to show Alvin dont keep pursue to see my setup and quoted your advice for him to see.....

----------


## silane

> I do not understand why you have to show pics?
> Alvin had already said that it was because of ADA bacterball that the shrimp was eating and has yet to "wash/clean" it face.


see:



> In your opinion, what will be these 'white little things'? Care to share your experience?


see it was alvin asked me to share... got time will go through my old pics and show him so can show him my little findings. If I dont share my little finding with him, he may be keep ask me for many times like what he did with the other question.  :Very Happy:

----------


## alvinchan80

> I feel flattered, mine is a normal setup, not something surpass conventional. Frankly, I dont know what is conventional setup now, do you?
> 
> Good for you having and normal system setup using sump and doing well, I wish I can afford such a system. With such a good system when you hostel other's shrimp, you should meet with zero causalty, right??  
> 
> Like what you said what Jyun said:
> 
> 
> That's right, since yours is doing well and superior, why bother to look at mine? Mine may not work for you and moreover ..................


I thought I heard that you are having a talk of your set up which better then sump versus canisters during your talk.. Maybe I was mistaken.. I shall wait till your next talk where you will explain further about the pros and cons in details of different set up to learn more and improve on mine...  :Smile: 

Wow, now you have many people to help you find out stuffs about other shrimp keepers? Anyway, yes I did have casualties when I was helping a fellow shrimp keeper house his shrimps.. But that was before I reset and did the necessary changes to improve... (you reminded me not to help people house shrimps or else it might spread to your ears again.. Oops..  :Razz: )

Don't tell me you are so omnipotent that you have never failed in your setup before and learn from those failure? Do you have zero casualties in your set up since you started? I had lots of failures from being stubborn to use rocks, to using wrong soil, then to not having the right flow and circulation for a sump set up, but all these I have learnt and try to improve as I can.. Shrimp keeping has so many things to learn and improve.. Seeing other set up might not work for me but it has definitely make me try to improve my set up... By the way, my set up is not superior in anyway.. It's just a normal set up.. If I am superior in my set up, I would be as well known as you in Singapore giving shrimp talk, but I am just a normal shrimp keeper sharing experiences and of cause photos of shrimps which I kept and breed..

But honestly to most shrimp keepers, everyone would love to see your set up and maybe have a short video or tour around your farm... It will be an honor to everyone to actually have a look and learn what is the needs and requirement to maintain a good shrimp tank/set up..

Thank you Master Silane for paying close attention to my thread and guiding me..

----------


## silane

> I thought I heard that you are having a talk of your set up which better then sump versus canisters during your talk.. Maybe I was mistaken.. I shall wait till your next talk where you will explain further about the pros and cons in details of different set up to learn more and improve on mine...


Why not attend the talk yourself then hearsay "I was talking about my setup which better then sump verus canister" ?? I didnt boost about my setup nor talk about it in the talk. I remember you told me (correct me, if I am wrong) you used canister in your later setup? I think you already have the answer of pro and cons of different?




> Wow, now you have many people to help you find out stuffs about other shrimp keepers? Anyway, yes I did have casualties when I was helping a fellow shrimp keeper house his shrimps.. But that was before I reset and did the necessary changes to improve... (you reminded me not to help people house shrimps or else it might spread to your ears again.. Oops.. )
> 
> Don't tell me you are so omnipotent that you have never failed in your setup before and learn from those failure? Do you have zero casualties in your set up since you started? I had lots of failures from being stubborn to use rocks, to using wrong soil, then to not having the right flow and circulation for a sump set up, but all these I have learnt and try to improve as I can.. Shrimp keeping has so many things to learn and improve.. Seeing other set up might not work for me but it has definitely make me try to improve my set up... By the way, my set up is not superior in anyway.. It's just a normal set up.. If I am superior in my set up, I would be as well known as you in Singapore giving shrimp talk, but I am just a normal shrimp keeper sharing experiences and of cause photos of shrimps which I kept and breed..


I dont have any people helping me to find out about you, seriously, just does not worth the effort, so please imagine this type of things. I dont know what is this paragraph about? Is it something to do with a mentioned quite a number of years ago, at that time your system wont work? I would advise you to get it over, you said you have already made corrections to your old system and it working now, so good for you.




> But honestly to most shrimp keepers, everyone would love to see your set up and maybe have a short video or tour around your farm... It will be an honor to everyone to actually have a look and learn what is the needs and requirement to maintain a good shrimp tank/set up..
> 
> Thank you Master Silane for paying close attention to my thread and guiding me..


You are welcome, but please stop asking me to show my setup. It is getting tiring. Its like a small kid pertering the father for candy when the answer is already no.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Why not attend the talk yourself then hearsay "I was talking about my setup which better then sump verus canister" ?? I didnt boost about my setup nor talk about it in the talk. I remember you told me (correct me, if I am wrong) you used canister in your later setup? I think you already have the answer of pro and cons of different?


Frankly, I dont see a difference in using sump or canister in my set up... both are breeding and doing well.. i think that is the main concerns to all shrimp keepers...




> I dont have any people helping me to find out about you, seriously, just does not worth the effort, so please imagine this type of things. I dont know what is this paragraph about? Is it something to do with a mentioned quite a number of years ago, at that time your system wont work? I would advise you to get it over, you said you have already made corrections to your old system and it working now, so good for you.


I guess so... you won't need to take so much effort to find out stuff since you know most of the things around... and I am happy that things are working for me now after so much lessons but I think the only advise was about removing rocks because at that point of time was the rocks giving problems to my GH... my stubbornness to want to maintain a rockscape with shrimps at that point of time....




> You are welcome, but please stop asking me to show my setup. It is getting tiring. Its like a small kid pertering the father for candy when the answer is already no.


I am not really pestering you and I am quite surprised that you won't want to share your set up to everyone... It will really let us learn a lot what we can do to our set up to maintain a pristine condition tank for our shrimps and also if one day my sump or canister shuts down for 3 days, they will at least still survive for at least those 3 days before I start the filtration again..

----------


## silane

> I am not really pestering you and I am quite surprised that you won't want to share your set up to everyone... It will really let us learn a lot what we can do to our set up to maintain * a pristine condition tank for our shrimps and also if one day my sump or canister shuts down*, they will at least still survive for at least a day before I start the filtration again..


You got to teach me on this.  :Very Happy: 

I have not reasearch to this part yet. Should I invest thousand of hours, money and effort to research on the topic you wanted and make you a report?

Why are your surprised that I wont comply with your request? Everyone has a different values on what they have. Just like some people stripes naked to take nude photo and even made X video to show off what they have or they are good at, does not mean you have to do that. I am not surprise that you dont show just because others aer showing.  :Wink:

----------


## Navanod

deone & silane, please do not off topic.
I do know of a good place to continue this discussion though... :Smile: 

I'm moving your posts over to:

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...speaker-silane

Please continue your discussions on white spot disease there. Thanks!

----------


## alvinchan80

> ????? It is late, go to sleep. I was talking to Alvin, not you.
> 
> I have not been to shrimpnow for long time, wanted to post many things, but alway lack of time... anyway, it maybe a good things you didnt use my method, as it work for me, may not work for you. To me, that method is quite robust, That day accidentally switch off supply to 1 tank and 3 days later then i discovered it. turn and the supply and 2 days passed, the shrimps remain health (I am in aircon room, temperature wasnt a concern).


I don't have anything to teach... You have already done it... I haven't try it before... Please advise in your sticky so that everyone can learn... hope to see your set up soon..

Sorry for OT Mod....

----------


## silane

Sorry mod, my last post....

I think we can discuss with GC for you to give talk, perhaps once a week, I am ok, that i dont go, but may make a different for you. That's not my sticky, mod sticked it, I dont even make request. Maybe you want to ask mod to stick your "'Ebi' collection to show" for 1 day?

----------


## alvinchan80

> Sorry mod, my last post....
> 
> I think we can discuss with GC for you to give talk, perhaps once a week, I am ok, that i dont go, but may make a different for you. That's not my sticky, mod sticked it, I dont even make request. Maybe you want to ask mod to stick your "'Ebi' collection to show" for 1 day?


I dont need to talk because I dont know as much as you... my talk is just superficial which can be found online or just google... you are the BEST man for shrimp talks... moreover you are invited, which means you are a very experienced and renown shrimp breeder in Singapore which I feel showing your set up will open up our eyes... 
As for my thread, its just a normal thread to show shrimps which is in my tank...

Mods, if you find that showing my shrimps are not right, please PM me and let me know but if due to someone who try to stir up something... you can just remove my posts and keep my original and related posts..
Cheers and happy shrimping....

----------


## Navanod

I'm at work now and have not gone through all your posts but I can see that its getting OT. Appreciate if everyone can just stick to sharing shrimp pictures in this thread.

----------


## silane

> Mods, if you find that showing my shrimps are not right, please PM me and let me know but if due to someone who try to stir up something... you can just remove my posts and keep my original and related posts..
> Cheers and happy shrimping....


sorry bro Alvin, I hope not my simple questions on your macros pics you are sharing fall into the category of "stiring". Next time, i will be careful in your thread.  :Wink:

----------


## jas crs

Nice colour shrimps, bro.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Nice colour shrimps, bro.


thanks jas crs for your compliment... i am still in the process of learning and improving the colors if possible...  :Smile:

----------


## matblack

Very nice shrimp what tds do you aim for with such nice shrimp

----------


## alvinchan80

> Very nice shrimp what tds do you aim for with such nice shrimp


Thanks for the compliments...
My TDS is at 190-210 range...

----------


## alvinchan80

Shrimplets taken by my iPhone when I was staring at the tank.. Don't mind the blur photos..









Happy shrimping..  :Smile:

----------


## Jianyuan

Nice man, congrats on the blue babies.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Nice man, congrats on the blue babies.


Thanks bro.... Waiting for them grow up now...  :Smile:

----------


## huizhong

Wa so many nice shrimplets. Why seems like everybody is having Bb with head patterns? Haha

----------


## gryphon

Good, hope your BB and KK shrimplets will grow big and give you F2 soon.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Good, hope your BB and KK shrimplets will grow big and give you F2 soon.


Huizhong bro, most of my BB shrimplets has these head patterns but I think when they are young all have these patterns..  :Smile: 

Thanks bro gryphon.. I also waiting for them grow up.. Hope to see more shrimplets and more generations to come..  :Smile:

----------


## Matt

Congrats bro!!! Waiting to see them grow up!! 
Anyway, my BB also berried... waiting for it to release babies!!  :Grin:

----------


## alvinchan80

Here again to share some of my shrimps photo..

Enjoy and sorry for the bad photos..















Happy shrimping....

----------


## eviltrain

T.T another tank full of blue blues 

power la~

----------


## avex30

> T.T another tank full of blue blues 
> 
> power la~


Agree all blue blue notes and many many hidden soldiers behind even more bluessas

----------


## newlife

> Agree all blue blue notes and many many hidden soldiers behind even more bluessas


Maurice...Well said !!!

----------


## goody992828

Wow bro Alvin nice job man...... Many many blue black coming. And I tot I saw a WR panda on your 6 picture? Nice . Congrats!

----------


## alvinchan80

> Wow bro Alvin nice job man...... Many many blue black coming. And I tot I saw a WR panda on your 6 picture? Nice . Congrats!


Thanks bro goody... Hehe.. Taking my time slowly breed...

----------


## goody992828

> Thanks bro goody... Hehe.. Taking my time slowly breed...


Haha cannot too slow cos by the time need to move tank due to soil expired sigh. This is the most headache thing keeping this little fellow

----------


## avex30

> Haha cannot too slow cos by the time need to move tank due to soil expired sigh. This is the most headache thing keeping this little fellow


haha i won't be worry maybe bro alvin have a hidden farm too :P

----------


## alvinchan80

> haha i won't be worry maybe bro alvin have a hidden farm too :P


Hahaha... Thanks bro avex.. If I have a farm, it won't be hidden...
But I am just a normal shrimp keeper..  :Smile:

----------


## goody992828

> Hahaha... Thanks bro avex.. If I have a farm, it won't be hidden...
> But I am just a normal shrimp keeper..


Dont be humble lah, your setup at home already consider as a farm to me.... not like me just a simple 3ft tank nia.

----------


## gryphon

> Hahaha... Thanks bro avex.. If I have a farm, it won't be hidden...
> But I am just a normal shrimp keeper..





> Dont be humble lah, your setup at home already consider as a farm to me.... not like me just a simple 3ft tank nia.


Ya, Alvin "normal shrimp keeper" then we all can decomm our setups liao

----------


## alvinchan80

Thanks bro avex, bro goody and bro gryphon for all these compliments...

We are all learning... Just enjoy this hobby... Hehe..  :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

It has been awhile since I update my 'Ebi' thread... Enjoy the photos..  :Smile:

----------


## Owls

Hi Alvin very nice collection. And Very nice quote also hahahaha.
But I think you are quite rich. Have so many rare collection. 
Cheers :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

> Hi Alvin very nice collection. And Very nice quote also hahahaha.
> But I think you are quite rich. Have so many rare collection. 
> Cheers


Thank you bro owl for your compliments.. Just save up and get a few good shrimps and start them to breed..  :Smile:

----------


## newlife

Wow...
Very nice....and clear shoot too..
Like the wine red...

Can I have it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## alvinchan80

> Wow...
> Very nice....and clear shoot too..
> Like the wine red...
> 
> Can I have it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro Newlife for your compliments...

I don't have as much as yours.. Haha.. You should give me...  :Razz:

----------


## newlife

Who have more....
You know hor...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## goody992828

Wow power lah , nice and solid solid kk & WR. By the way what is below the shrimp where they are standing on?

----------


## rolex

Nice collection brother alvin. 
Thanks for sharing

----------


## alvinchan80

> Wow power lah , nice and solid solid kk &amp; WR. By the way what is below the shrimp where they are standing on?


Thanks bro goody.. That is an ammonia absorbing 'slab'.. It is like the Benibachi Slab sold at GC.. But mine is not Benibachi's..

----------


## alvinchan80

> Nice collection brother alvin. 
> Thanks for sharing


Thanks for the compliments bro rolex...  :Smile:

----------


## reiner09

wa bro , your 2nd project now doing so well already... nice hehe, 3 tier full of bb/kk/wr... i so long still stuck with my single tank  :Mad:

----------


## alvinchan80

> wa bro , your 2nd project now doing so well already... nice hehe, 3 tier full of bb/kk/wr... i so long still stuck with my single tank


2nd project? Hahaha...

Not full of those shrimps yet.. Still breeding.. Taking my time to breed and enjoy this hobby..  :Smile:

----------


## reiner09

> 2nd project? Hahaha...
> 
> Not full of those shrimps yet.. Still breeding.. Taking my time to breed and enjoy this hobby..


that time i went over to your place and saw that 3 tier stand and canisters with some tanks ma...prepared for this project,so i called it your 2nd project lo...whereby your 1st is already housing some really elegant ladies,zz shrimps and the secret shrimpmies.. ^^

----------


## alvinchan80

> that time i went over to your place and saw that 3 tier stand and canisters with some tanks ma...prepared for this project,so i called it your 2nd project lo...whereby your 1st is already housing some really elegant ladies,zz shrimps and the secret shrimpmies.. ^^


Oh.. Haha.. That set up was decommissioned already.. Now has another rack standing there.. Canisters was reused back..

No more secret shrimpmies.. Haha.. They are the 35S PRL from Thai...

----------


## Matt

Bro, wish you Many Many Shrimplets!!  :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

> Bro, wish you Many Many Shrimplets!!


Thanks bro!! You too.. You too... So I can go over and net... Hahaha... No no.. Swap... Lol...

----------


## hellomyfriend

nice solid shrimps BOJIO ! xD

----------


## alvinchan80

> nice solid shrimps BOJIO ! xD


Thanks bro.. Welcome back to this hobby!! Hahaha..

----------


## newlife

> nice solid shrimps BOJIO ! xD


Bro....you are back!!!
Hooray!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## huizhong

very nice shrimps alvin! i like your poka dots panda mama! so nice! haha

----------


## alvinchan80

> very nice shrimps alvin! i like your poka dots panda mama! so nice! haha


Thanks!!! Haha.. She is quite big and fat too other then having pokka dots... Hahaha

----------


## billy83

Hi Bro Alvin, really hopes all those shrimps can be place in my tank... Everyday I am looking at a empty tank, waiting for the cycle process... " everyday I am suffering "  :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

> Hi Bro Alvin, really hopes all those shrimps can be place in my tank... Everyday I am looking at a empty tank, waiting for the cycle process... " everyday I am suffering "


The wait will be over soon... Train your endurance... Haha..

----------


## alvinchan80

Here to share their feeding time...
Sorry for lousy photo.. Taken by iPhone..






Happy shrimping...  :Smile:

----------


## Jianyuan

Population booming.

----------


## newlife

Wah.....got so many....booming....
Some more so many Aunties....,

1 Aunty berried 10 eggs = 10 baby
10 Aunty berried 100 eggs = 100 baby

When can I get these beautiful aunties from you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hyun007

> Wah.....got so many....booming....
> Some more so many Aunties....,
> 
> 1 Aunty berried 10 eggs = 10 baby
> 10 Aunty berried 100 eggs = 100 baby
> 
> When can I get these beautiful aunties from you?


I would give a "Like" to your post if there is such function on this forum.  :Well done:

----------


## newlife

> I would give a "Like" to your post if there is such function on this forum.


Haha...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## alvinchan80

It has been awhile since I update photos.. Gotten some time last night to take some photos to share... Sorry for bad photos..

PRL:




PBL:




Flowerhead (passed from a good friend who stopped this hobby for awhile..):



King Kong and Blue Bolt:








Enjoy fellow hobbyist...
Happy Shrimping~~  :Smile:

----------


## reiner09

The pictures are only getting more and more amazing huh...^^

----------


## mt09

Nice PBL..

----------


## alvinchan80

> The pictures are only getting more and more amazing huh...^^


Thanks for the compliments... Still learning in this hobby....




> Nice PBL..


Thank you~~ I find them quite nice for this grades I am keeping~~

----------


## newlife

I like the bo entry...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rolex

Very nice and good stunning collection.
Thanks for sharing

----------


## Matt

Swee!! Like the PBL!!

----------


## billy83

All are my all time favorite. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## alvinchan80

> I like the bo entry...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can have also... Haha..




> Very nice and good stunning collection.
> Thanks for sharing


Thank you bro rolex... 




> Swee!! Like the PBL!!


Thanks bro.. Soon you will have too...  :Razz: 




> All are my all time favorite. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


thank you for your compliments bro.. Hope your tank stable and growing well now...

----------


## huizhong

very nice............ i also want in the future. put them in my christmas wish list ok?

----------


## Andy Woo

Very solid PBL ,what is your PH ?

----------


## alvinchan80

> very nice............ i also want in the future. put them in my christmas wish list ok?


When you are ready... Let me know lo.. Haha..

----------


## alvinchan80

> Very solid PBL ,what is your PH ?


Thanks for your compliments...

I have not tested my PH for a long time.. As my last test it is PH5.6... I only test my parameters when I notice some issues with the shrimps.. If not, I won't test...

----------


## alvinchan80

Happy holiday fellow hobbyist...

Took some time last night and today to do some maintenance of my tanks, feed shrimps, clear floating plants...

Here are some photos taken via iPhone camera to share...









Happy shrimping and a good holiday..

----------


## rolex

Very nice and strong colour!
Impressive, thanks for sharing

----------


## frankiefu

Hi,

Is that wood their dinning table? Hehe.. Looks nice and easier to clear up the mess after they had their meals.

----------


## alvinchan80

Thank you bro rolex...  :Smile: 




> Hi,
> 
> Is that wood their dinning table? Hehe.. Looks nice and easier to clear up the mess after they had their meals.


That is not a piece if wood.. Hehe.. It's like the Benibachi slab.. But I consider it more like a platform for them to just feed..

----------


## reiner09

> Thank you bro rolex... 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a piece if wood.. Hehe.. It's like the Benibachi slab.. But I consider it more like a platform for them to just feed..


bro is there a small slab commercially available? or is that the smallest already? am considering to get one if there is a smaller one available..

----------


## alvinchan80

> bro is there a small slab commercially available? or is that the smallest already? am considering to get one if there is a smaller one available..


Standard size... You can just get the Benibachi slab.. It's the same effect..

----------


## newlife

WaH...very nice shrimp...
Especially the pbl...

----------


## huizhong

your female shrimps are heavily pregnant. i help you call ambulance and will help you escort them to my private hospital. hehehe.
didn't know you keep wine red too or my old man memory lousy. hahaha.

----------


## cheetf

WaH....very nice self bred shrimp....No especially, all also nice.

----------


## alvinchan80

> WaH...very nice shrimp...
> Especially the pbl...


Thanks




> your female shrimps are heavily pregnant. i help you call ambulance and will help you escort them to my private hospital. hehehe.
> didn't know you keep wine red too or my old man memory lousy. hahaha.


haha.. most of the females are berried now.. just wait and hope for more good news... but i will let them grow slowly i guess... if need to escort to private hospital maternity ward, i will let you know but i doubt so.. hahaha..




> WaH....very nice self bred shrimp....No especially, all also nice.


thank you.. trying my best to self bred from my initial breeding batch... hope to keep up the quality as times goes by... hehe...  :Razz:

----------


## Jianyuan

Your carpet growing very thick. hahaha

----------


## alvinchan80

Took these recently.. No time post..

Here are a few to share..

Photos taken using iPhone so sorry for the bad imagery..

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1347613659.217861.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1347613689.666559.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1347613964.202524.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1347613983.276196.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1347614000.688540.jpg

Happy Shrimping...

----------


## avex30

wah show hand?? i thought got more?? hehehehe

----------


## alvinchan80

> wah show hand?? i thought got more?? hehehehe


Haha.. No hands to show...

Don't have much shrimps.. Slowly breed and improve now.. Haha..

----------


## reiner09

> Haha.. No hands to show...
> 
> Don't have much shrimps.. Slowly breed and improve now.. Haha..


aha where got not much... this surely not show hand is just showcase ...

----------

